

Ask HN: Best task management software for small teams? - alastair

I'm interested to hear what web-based task management software HN uses when collaborating in small groups &#60;10.<p>We have a small group of 5 and need the ability to quickly create and assign tasks to each other, and add comments or updates to those tasks.<p>We'd also like the tasks to be groupable by project (not a deal breaker).<p>I've tried a few apps already but didn't find anything that quite matched what I'm after.<p>- Basecamp was OK, the interface was a bit clunky and I couldn't do a newline in the task description.<p>- HiTask was OK, but I couldn't add comments to tasks.<p>Really appreicate your input!
======
ordinaryman
How would you like to create a simple tool online, over Google App Engine, to
match your needs ?

Just add a couple of records for Entities and Attributes in
<http://creator.ifreetools.com> and you will have your app up and running in a
few minutes. I guess you will need..

    
    
      Project(name, description, projectOwner:Ref::User)
      Task(name, description, project:Ref::Project, assignedTo:Ref::User, 
           importance:[Medium, High, Low],
           status:[Not Completed, In Progress, Completed])
    

With regard to notes, you can either add / update notes in the task
(everything is automatically audited) or create another entity..

    
    
      TaskNotes (task:Ref::Task)
    

All entities automatically have the attributes : createdOn, updatedOn and
notes. I also plan to add comments and attachments as a system level feature
soon.

The app is free (ad-supported), and requires nothing more than a Google
Account. You can also map it to your subdomain <http://tasks.yourdomain.com>
(using Google Apps). Check out the sample walk-through posts :

[http://ifreetools.blogspot.com/2010/03/building-simple-
bug-t...](http://ifreetools.blogspot.com/2010/03/building-simple-bug-tracker-
application.html)

[http://ifreetools.blogspot.com/2010/01/build-apps-online-
ove...](http://ifreetools.blogspot.com/2010/01/build-apps-online-over-google-
app.html)

------
jacquesm
One more vote for trac, we've used taskfreak for about a year but recently
made the switch and trac works great. The built in wiki is another big
benefit, as well as fairly easy email integration (that did need a plug-in
though).

------
huwshimi
<http://verbapp.com/> is my app. It's a task management application for
freelancers and small distributed teams.

I'm about to launch a new version with a greater focus on communication within
projects (as well as a bunch of other things). I think the new version will be
much more what you're looking for, but the current for should be quite usable.
If you do use it I would love any feedback you have.

------
alfredp
trac is more issues tracking but you can certainly use it for task management:
<http://trac.edgewall.org/>

------
c00p3r
<http://trac.edgewall.org/> \+ <http://trac-hacks.org/>

Fullblog plugin, discussion plugin, tags plugin and peer review plugin are
very useful. They turns your trac installation into something like a micro
social network.

